

Mass Message Amber Alert Across Southern California - bryang
http://www.bryanmgreen.com/mass-amber-alert/

======
noomerikal
Additional details -
[http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=9a5a45a2046760c...](http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=9a5a45a2046760c&hl=en&gl=US&source=web)

~~~
bryang
Yeah, I followed up on it, and it's very obviously real.

I rushed to get a picture of my phone alert online, but am now writing my
thoughts on the uses of technology in situations like this and potential
downsides.

~~~
anigbrowl
_I rushed to get a picture of my phone alert online_

Why?

~~~
bryang
Primarily because I thought other people would be curious as to why their
phones were going crazy.

This is has never happened to me or anyone I know before, and I think it's a
very interesting use of technology with several positives and negatives.

~~~
anigbrowl
I don't get it - if someone's phone is going crazy they'll know why, because
they'll pick it up and see 'Amber Alert.' This will only be confusing to
people who have arrived in the US very recently and haven't heard of the term.
Most people know what it is, it just hasn't been plugged into the phone
network until now.

